# Square bill cranks



## Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

I gave one away this month, and another one soon. 8) 

Read all about them and why you should have 1 or 5. Another great article from our buddies at wired2fish.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/51003/Tackle-Talk-Square-Bill-Wars


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2011)

don't waste your money on them, they don't work... but if you need to get rid of them based on my comment - PM me and I'll send you my address :---)


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 8, 2011)

russ010 said:


> don't waste your money on them, they don't work... but if you need to get rid of them based on my comment - PM me and I'll send you my address :---)




haha same here


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the fact that you can get decent ones for around $6. No need to spend 12-15+ for them.....If you don't want to.


----------



## brmurray (Mar 9, 2011)

russ010 said:


> don't waste your money on them, they don't work... but if you need to get rid of them based on my comment - PM me and I'll send you my address :---)




someone is up to no good......just saying! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ha....I think I was reading this article when you posted this topic. Love the guys at W2F and don't miss much that they post! Good, quality stuff. Oh yeah...the square bills are great too. Can't have enough.....unless you ask my wife! So DON'T ASK HER! :mrgreen:


----------



## Majorpede (Mar 23, 2011)

caught my first 2 square bill bass this weekend. Strike King Pro model. Got it on sale a Gander MT for 2 dollars. Now I'm kicking myself in the butt for not looking through that bin better to see if there was more. I was like ok it was only 2 bucks, and through it into the lay downs. Felt it tap a tree, then another, and then felt that magic pull. I fished it in the lay downs over, and over again. I only got hung up once, and it came loose on its own, and floated back up before I got to it. These are my new favorite lures.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BassSniperTV?feature=mhum


----------

